# International 2656 Industrial



## blhaley91 (Oct 11, 2004)

I am looking into purchasing a 71 model International 2656 Industrial tractor. I just wanted some info on it. How much does it weigh? I have to transport it 100 miles, and want to make sure my trailer will handle it.

How many HP do these usually have. The owner says approximatley 110 HP?? And what makes it an Industrial version??

Thanks

Brian


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

Hi Brian, and welcome to TF.com!! I think 110 is a little optomistic for a 2656, I believe they are the same HP as the 656 tractors. I expect the industrial part is a little heavier front axle.


----------

